# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  رجـــــــــاء الدخول وابداء الرأي للاهمية ///

## RED PLANET

*********************************
********************************
********************************
********************************
********************************
********************************
تبقت ايام قلائل لانطلاقة اكبر حدث رياضي تشهده بلادنا منذ ميلادها 
وحتي تاريخ قبولها القسمة علي اثنين 
...............
التظاهرة الافريقية الكبري التي اراد لها شداد وصحبه ان تكون ببلادنا
وسعوا لها واجتهدوا بعواطفهم فقط ولم يلقوا بالا لتوقيتها وهم يعلمون ان
في هذا الوقت بالزات ستمر البلاد بظروف خاصة ...
عامين او اكثر مرا سراعا ولم ننجز شيئا
وهانحن اليوم اخوتي  لازلنا في مربع رُسم بالنجيل علي سبيل الترقيع
بارضية استاد ودمدني
.........
الصورة صارت معتمة غير واضحة المعالم ....
ولكن ما يميزها ان الوطن يحتاجنا وبشدة اكثر من اي وقت مضي
بلادنا تحتاجنا كأبناء لها 
تريدنا ان نحكِّم كبريائنا لدرء الخطر القادم ومنع الفضيحة التي لا مناص منها
ان وضع كل منا اصابعه في اذانه واغلق عينيه يحلم بان الغد سيأتي بالمفاجات
السارة والمعجزة الكبري 
..........
ما هو دورنا في هذا الكيان الشامخ للأخز بيد الوطن ورفعها عاليا وهو يحي
كل القادمين بشرا و ترحابا وكرما ووجه سوداني جميل واصيل
اصدقائي لاكارم ما وصلنا اليه بعون الله وجهد الرجال في هذا المنبر 
يفرض علينا ان نكون في طليعه كل الكيانات الرياضية مساهمة بالوقت والجهد والمال والعرق
...........
اخواني الاعزاء صوت الطبول يصم الاذان وحتي اللحظة لا ندري اي سلاح به سنحارب
............
بقدر الوطنية و مقدار الانتماء لهذا الوطن في قلوبكم اسألكم ان تتفاعلوا مع هذا الموضوع
بأيجابية وليطرح كل منكم رأيه لنصل لصورة وشكل لما سنفعله كفرض عين 
علينا في هذا الشأن

*

----------


## nona

*نعم للوطنية 
لاصوت يعلو فوق صوت الوطن
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شكرا العزيزة نونا للتفاعل .....
ولكن ما هو رأيك عن كيف سنشارك وماهو دورنا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا ريت لو يتم التنسيق مع كل المنتديات والاولتراس
وحينها يمكن ان نقدم ما يفيد المنتخب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

يا ريت لو يتم التنسيق مع كل المنتديات والاولتراس
وحينها يمكن ان نقدم ما يفيد المنتخب



 العزيز حافظ مشكور طبعا علي ابداء الرأي 
ولكن ما اتحدث عنه هو المشاركة في انجاح البطولة و اظهار وجه هذا البلد 
 وانسانه الجميل
 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*RED PLANET, ‏أحمد محمد الحاج, ‏Aladdin, ‏مصعب الشايقي, ‏الطيب تمبول, ‏اواب محمد, ‏hamdi73, ‏hass6666, ‏حافظ النور, ‏midris3, ‏mohammed_h_o, ‏monzir ana, ‏nona, ‏yassirali66+


14 شخص ولم يرد عل الموضوع سوي شخصين فقط ؟؟؟؟؟!ّّ
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*15شخص

الموضوع اكبر مني ومنك


تجهيزات ملاعب وملاعب رديفة

فنادق  الخ

اعتقد مسئوليتي ومسئوليتك كمشجعين ان  نملأ المدرجات وننظم التشجيع 

لكن ماقبل ذلك هل هو مسئوليتي ومسئوليتك

اجيبي وستعلمي اين المشكله

كل الود
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*لنّْ يتركوكم  إذا  قدمتمّْ  الجهد ونظمتم  الصفوف

أعنى  بهم  أعداء  النجاح  إعلام  الهلال  وجماهيره

أىّْ  عمل  يقدمه المريخ أو جمهوره يثير  حفيظة هولاء

شباب  المريخ  إكتسب خبرات  ممتازه ومفيده  من تنظيم

سيكافا   و كان  تواجدهم  سيفيد  البطوله و لكنّْ  من 

سيتركهم ؟

لذا  فالمجال  هو  التشجيع لمنتخب  الوطن  كأضعف

الإيمان  .
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

15شخص

الموضوع اكبر مني ومنك


تجهيزات ملاعب وملاعب رديفة

فنادق  الخ

اعتقد مسئوليتي ومسئوليتك كمشجعين ان  نملأ المدرجات وننظم التشجيع 

لكن ماقبل ذلك هل هو مسئوليتي ومسئوليتك

اجيبي وستعلمي اين المشكله

كل الود




لك التحايا الاخ محمد
نريد ان نناقش مايمكن ان نفعله 
اعطيك مثالا 
نعلم ان هناك حاجة ماسة لمتطوعين لمصاحبة البعثات 
وتسهيل تنقلاتها وتعريفها بالسودان والترجمة وهكذا
ايضا الجانب الاعلامي مهم لانجاح البطولة وبمقدورنا ان نفعل الكثير في هذا الشأن
مثل الترويج لها هنا في المنبر بين الاعضاء وهناك في الشارع بالبوسترات واللافتات
كذلك بالامكان المشاركة في تأهيل الاستادات علي الاقل بتنظيم حملات نظافة داخلها وحولها
حتي الملاعب التي تقام فيها التدريبات 

اخي هذة افكار بسيطة يمكن للجميع ان يضيف عليها او يعدل فيها ويدلو فيها بدلوه



اؤكد كذلك ان ما يفرض علينا القيام بمثل هكذا اعمال شيئان اولهما حبنا لهذا الوطن
و ثانيهما المكانة التي وصل اليها المنبر والتي خرج بها من دائرة مواقع الدردشة وتمضية الوقت

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

لنّْ يتركوكم  إذا  قدمتمّْ  الجهد ونظمتم  الصفوف

أعنى  بهم  أعداء  النجاح  إعلام  الهلال  وجماهيره

أىّْ  عمل  يقدمه المريخ أو جمهوره يثير  حفيظة هولاء

شباب  المريخ  إكتسب خبرات  ممتازه ومفيده  من تنظيم

سيكافا   و كان  تواجدهم  سيفيد  البطوله و لكنّْ  من 

سيتركهم ؟

لذا  فالمجال  هو  التشجيع لمنتخب  الوطن  كأضعف

الإيمان  .



 التحية خالصة من القلب لك
ما زكرته صحيح 
ولكن ان استسلمنا لهم سيأتي اليوم الذي لن نستطيع 
فيه الجهر بأضعف الايمان هذا حتي المنتخب سينسبونه لهم هم فقط
وقد بدؤوا بالفعل 
 
*

----------


## ابولين

*يا احمر للاسف نحن في السودان عرجا الرياضة العالمية دووووووووووووووووم بنجي في الآخر 0وفي آخر المراح دايما تجي المرضانة00
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

لك التحايا الاخ محمد

نريد ان نناقش مايمكن ان نفعله 
اعطيك مثالا 
نعلم ان هناك حاجة ماسة لمتطوعين لمصاحبة البعثات 
وتسهيل تنقلاتها وتعريفها بالسودان والترجمة وهكذا
ايضا الجانب الاعلامي مهم لانجاح البطولة وبمقدورنا ان نفعل الكثير في هذا الشأن
مثل الترويج لها هنا في المنبر بين الاعضاء وهناك في الشارع بالبوسترات واللافتات
كذلك بالامكان المشاركة في تأهيل الاستادات علي الاقل بتنظيم حملات نظافة داخلها وحولها
حتي الملاعب التي تقام فيها التدريبات  
اخي هذة افكار بسيطة يمكن للجميع ان يضيف عليها او يعدل فيها ويدلو فيها بدلوه 


اؤكد كذلك ان ما يفرض علينا القيام بمثل هكذا اعمال شيئان اولهما حبنا لهذا الوطن
و ثانيهما المكانة التي وصل اليها المنبر والتي خرج بها من دائرة مواقع الدردشة وتمضية الوقت



كلام رائع يارد احي فيك وطنيتك وفعلا لابد من ان نقدم  مشاركات او اقلو ابداي الراي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اه يا وطنى مجروح ويقيمون على جرحك الاحتفالات والمناسبات ,موجوع وانت فى اشد الحوجة الى الدواء والطبيب يلقمونك النحيب, علينا ان نقيم سرادق للعزاء فى كل بيت وفى كل شارع وعند كل محب لهذا الوطن المكلوم 

                       بطولة المحليين حفلة صاخبة فى بيت بكاء 
بعد نوارى وطننا الثرى فى الاول من فبراير نعود بمعاول الدفن الى صيوان الفرح لنحتفل مع الافارقة سويا بدق اخر مسمار فى نعش الوطن

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اه يا وطنى مجروح ويقيمون على جرحك الاحتفالات والمناسبات ,موجوع وانت فى اشد الحوجة الى الدواء والطبيب يلقمونك النحيب, علينا ان نقيم سرادق للعزاء فى كل بيت وفى كل شارع وعند كل محب لهذا الوطن المكلوم 

                       بطولة المحليين حفلة صاخبة فى بيت بكاء 
بعد نوارى وطننا الثرى فى الاول من فبراير نعود بمعاول الدفن الى صيوان الفرح لنحتفل مع الافارقة سويا بدق اخر مسمار فى نعش الوطن





بطولة المحليين ستكون امتدادا لاحتفالاتنا بتحرير السودان الشمالي ان شاء الله 
 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					


                       بطولة المحليين حفلة صاخبة فى بيت بكاء 
بعد نوارى وطننا الثرى فى الاول من فبراير نعود بمعاول الدفن الى صيوان الفرح لنحتفل مع الافارقة سويا بدق اخر مسمار فى نعش الوطن






كلام أقل ما يوصف به أنه مظبوط ، ماذا نفعل و الدولة و القائمين على الأمر و أهل الشأن نائمون فالتجاوزات و الأخطاء أكثر من أن تحصر أو توجز فى بعض الكلمات ، الدولة و أتحادها فى شأن الرياضة حدث و لا حرج .
*

----------


## Gold star

*في رايي ان افضل شيء مؤثر لخلق لفتة بارعة لوطننا هو حسن الاستقبال والضيافة وحسن التشجيع  وهذا لن يتم الا اذا تعاون كل المشجعين ولكن كل المشجعين ليسوا ينتمون للمنتديات بل اغلبهم لا يعرفون المنتديات لذلك فان صوتك هذا غير مسموع لهم اقترح ان يتم توزيع منشورات توعية تطالب فيها بطريقة استقبال الضيوف وطريقة التشجيع وطريقة المعاملة مع الاحداث وطريقة عكس صورة جميلة لمصلحة السودان
                        	*

----------

